# dns out of work



## angelabc (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi all, i have a server it's dns out of work today. the same dns server  other servers are ok.
can anyone help me.


```
[root@] /var/log/php# ping [url]www.baidu.com[/url]
ping: cannot resolve [url]www.baidu.com:[/url] Host name lookup failure

[root@] /var/log/php# dig [url]www.baidu.com[/url]
; <<>> DiG 9.6.-ESV-R3 <<>> [url]www.baidu.com[/url]
;; global options: +cmd
;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
```
it seems cannot connect the dns server. 

the truss command is out of work all.

```
[root@] /usr/ports/sysutils/ltrace# truss ls
-- CANNOT READ REGISTERS --
-- CANNOT READ REGISTERS --
-- CANNOT READ REGISTERS --
-- CANNOT READ REGISTERS --
```


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jul 30, 2011)

Given the fact you've given a minimal of information, it's difficult to say where the problem is.

Some basic questions:

a) Are you running your own resolver or are you using the resolver from your ISP?

b) How are you connected to the internet? DHCP? static IP?

c) Does the internet actually work? If you're having DNS issues it could simply be that your internet connection is out. Try pinging an IP.

d) What is the contents of your /etc/resolv.conf?


----------

